

Ask HN:  What are my options for cross discipline study after I graduate? - phamilton

I'm a Junior in a Computer Engineering program.  It's one of the largest majors in the University and I get a little annoyed that it doesn't leave any room for interesting yet unrelated classes.  I would love to take an upper level Econ class as well as upper level Math classes.  But the university is working hard to get me to graduate someday (I am already planning on graduating with 60% more credits than normal).  I've resigned myself to the fact that if I want to study number theory in depth then it's not going to happen during my undergraduate.  What are my options down the line?  Have any of you gone back for a second degree "just because"?  Is there any basic prep I should try to squeeze in now which would aid me in future study?
======
skowmunk
You don't have to limit your leanring to just your undergraduate coursework.

If you are passionate about something and want to get in depth exposure, there
is nothing stopping you from

1) reading up all the books you can get hands on on that subject,

2) develop theories and do all the analysis you can do on that subject,

3) meeting/interacting with as many experts on that subject as possible.

If you love it, go for it.

(but yeah, do graduate, that degree paper can carry a lot of weight,
especially in getting the first job)

